# How long/when do you play AC?



## monalu11 (Jul 17, 2015)

How do you guys make time for ACNL, and how long do you spend playing it?

I play it in the morning, when the rest of the people in my home are asleep. They will never know that I spend hours playing this game <


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, this game has seriously screwed up my sleep schedule ever since school let out. Like I start playing it at around 9 or 10 at night, then there's suddenly a time warp and it's 6am, but I have two dozen hybrids, happy villagers, and 10 positive feedbacks. Consequently, I've been going to bed at 7am and waking up at around 3pm every day for about a month, but hey, until it's time to go back to school...worth it!

...and its 10 to 2am right now owo


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

I play for a solid 2 hours every day, more depending on if my friends are also playing. I mostly play when I wake up and at nighttime.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 18, 2015)

I just play periodically throughout the day on the weekends.
Since I work during the week, I tend to play a little after I get home from work and at night if I have time. Although, my time at night is more for getting a full basket of beetles. orz


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

I spend at lease 4 hours playing lol


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 20, 2015)

I usually play for about 10 mins or an hour now


----------



## Bjork (Jul 20, 2015)

15 minutes to like 3 hours a day


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

I play all night and sometimes during the day.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 22, 2015)

I usually play first thing when I wake up, and do the usual chores and gardening stuff. Then depending on the day and my mood, I'll continue playing on and off all day or just do the chores in the morning and have that be it. If I'm in need of money then I'll play again in the evening to go to the island and catch bugs


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Once every 3-4 monthes I might drop in on one of my towns.

I've lost interest after investing over 1000 hours into gameplay.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 22, 2015)

I spend around 5 hours a day playing in my 3 towns, but often more time on weekends (sometimes up to 8 hours). I pop into my main town in the morning on my commute to work, then nip into one or two of my towns over lunch, then once I get home, it's all AC, all the time. I run my main town off my own DS and the other two off my partner-in-crime's DS. One of his co-workers observed that my partner plays AC a lot, and he proudly explained that it was me, and that I was really clever about it and used the two DSes to "compare beet prices" in my towns.


----------



## michler (Jul 23, 2015)

I spent at least four hours!!


----------



## mirukushake (Jul 23, 2015)

I usually play for 30 minutes or so after work, just to do daily upkeep. I often play for 3 or 4 hours on the weekends or my days off, though.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 23, 2015)

I go through periods of obsession, like a lot of people. Recently I haven't really been playing at all and only do it to take care of shop orders, although I'm sure soon enough I'll get obsessed again.


----------



## Ender (Jul 23, 2015)

I start playing at 12:00 PM and hardly stop playing until like, 2:00 AM.

#animalcrossingnolife


----------



## device (Jul 23, 2015)

i don't play the game anymore


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

i usually play in the morning when i first wake up for like 30 mins-2 hours and then late, late at night for maybe 1-3 hours just depends, i definitely wont play this much when schools starts ;_;


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 23, 2015)

I play little and often!
In bwetten dog walks when i can come home, i play in the evenings when im not working at the kennels, as then i can go to the island. 
This game has got me going so i actually have a routeen! haha! Damn this game.


----------



## Ste (Jul 23, 2015)

In the holidays I'd easily play a couple of hours per day. On other days, maybe half an hour up to 2 hours.


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jul 23, 2015)

On and off for me really, used to play loads and now hardly at all!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 24, 2015)

I play a tiny bit in the morning, maybe 20-30 minutes some point during the day, and 20 or so minutes right before I go to sleep, which is around 1ish. Just depends on whether I'm feeling it that day, really.


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 25, 2015)

It depends. Some days (usually when I work) I only play for like 30 minutes or so, while on weekends I can play for 4-5 hours. But I guess I would say I mostly play the game for around 2 hours. I usually play during the evening but it's not that I somehow prefer night time in the game, except on the island. I just tend to have more time in the evenings.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 25, 2015)

I Play everyday, Since I have nothing else to do when I'm bored.
But when school starts, I play for like..5 hours?I dunno.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 25, 2015)

I hadn't played for months, and since it's summer, I've been putting a lot of hours each day into the game. I probably play like 5+ hours a day since I have nothing to do, and I have plans in mind for landscaping and all that. Before this, I'd probably play like 30-40 minutes whenever I picked it up?


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Periodically throughout the day. There are times that I just jump up to talk to my favs and check the campsite. Others days I play for hours. Mostly early morning and late night.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not actually sure when Wild World was released but I borrowed someone's DS with it for a couple of weeks, caught some Tuna and really enjoyed it, it must have been quite early on after its release.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Hours at a time


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

I play three or four times a week for about 30 minutes each time  Mainly just before I go to sleep.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 31, 2015)

6-8 hours a day right now when I'm not at work since it's summer and there's nothing else for me to do right now. Once I get started I play for quite a long while and then a bit longer.


----------



## Llust (Jul 31, 2015)

its random now these days. im pretty satisfied with how much bells i have and the way my town looks, so im not as addicted to it compared to how i use to be..but thats a good thing i guess, it wouldn't be interfering with my studies anymore. some days i play around eight hours straight, other days its just a few hours


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

Since it's the summer right now, I'm playing AC:NL every morning starting at 9AM, when the stores are open. I usually spend about an hour on it, since I'm currently in the "landscaping my town" phase, but once school starts up again I'll probably go back to just checking up on my town for about thirty minutes before going off. I won't ever skip, though. Ever since I got the game, I've made sure to talk to at least two of my villagers and do the necessary chores every day.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Hours and hours omg


----------

